# Http://cubehaiyan.com Haiyan zhuang’s cube store. Haiyan’s cube release today.



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

*Haiyan's cube released.Http://cubehaiyan.com ,Haiyan zhuang’s cube store.*

Haiyan’s cube will release today. You can buy it from Http://cubehaiyan.com. It is my cube store and it is the Haiyan’s cube official wholesale center. Also, it is the Chinese cube wholesale center. There have many kind of cube made in China. 

The Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan is designed by me. I wish you like it. You can buy it from here.
http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=169&productname=
I have supported 240 cubes as prize to 6 competition hold in the world: Denmark , France, Melbourne Summer Open 2010 , South Texas Open 2010, Chicago Open 2010 and another competition will hold in American. 
I have promised to give some cube to some friends here. I will send it to you in 7 days. I never forget to give you.

There have another type of Haiyan’s cube will released in 2 months. This cube is called Haiyan’s cube – Memory. Actually the prototype of the cube is Type A V .When the Type A V was released, I tested it and gave may ideas. The factory has changed the mould 4 times according to my advice. Recently the factory has designed a new mould of the corner according to my advice. It will release in 2 months. 

I have use this cube broke 3*3 blindfolded world record 4 times and also broke the Guiness World Records. In memory of my world record ,Type A V will change name to Haiyan’s cube – Memory when the new mould released.

Type A V is not so fluent, I found if I polish the edge of the corner to circular bead, the cube become very fluent and very fast and it even never pop. I think it is one of the best cubes in the world. But the man who does not know how to polish it will think it is not a good cube. In order to make it a best cube, I have told the factory to product a new mold of corner so that no one need polish it anymore.

I have support some Haiyan’s cube – Memory to some competition, The man who have got it, can you give some evaluation about it,? No matter bad or good. Normally it takes me one hour to polish only one Haiyan’s cube – Memory. So I think only I can call it Haiyan’s cube – Memory now. Others are Type A V or Haiyan’s cube – V. People who want buy the Haiyan’s cube – Memory can buy it from here. http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167&productname=
It is assembled and polished by me. I bet it is the best cube. You can use it get your best speed.

I want give some Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan as gift to other friends here, but the cost of ups is so expensive. So I think people who want get this cube can only pay 1$+ups cost, then you can get one Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan. Please write the color you want and write you want Haiyan. I will support 10 Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan. You can pay it from the wholesale link:
http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=164&productname=
Wish everybody like my cube. Thank you very much.

One people only can buy one 1$ Haiyan's cube.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 9, 2010)

You cen get it on popbuying too.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2010)

NOOOO. STOCK LACK! D:

Edit: It wasn't even 10 minutes within the thread post. ;_;


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> NOOOO. STOCK LACK! D:
> 
> Edit: It wasn't even 10 minutes within the thread post. ;_;


It is just the things of time.I do not know what kind of cube you want.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2010)

After I finished paying, this happened.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 9, 2010)

same with me...

** Edit: checked bank, looks like money has been sendt so maybe the message is just wrong and the order went through?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2010)

I too, my money was also sent.

I'm thinking this is similar to cube4you's error message.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 9, 2010)

WTF
STOCK LACK!!!!!!!!!

:madperson: (fake emoticon)

I'd just rather buy from popbuying. It's cheaper there.

and what's the difference between the normal Haiyan cube - Haiyan and the memory one?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 9, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> WTF
> STOCK LACK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :madperson: (fake emoticon)
> ...



According to him, the Haiyan memory is basically an AV that he has modded as opposed to the regular Haiyan which he has designed.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 9, 2010)

I have recieved Haiyan memory cubes to give for the winner of Danish Open 2010. The podium placers will recieve Haiyan memory cubes which have been polished by Haiyan himself. And I have recieve more unassembled Haiyan memory cubes to give for winners of other events, these are in fact what used to be called type A-V.

I have tested the polished cubes and they feel very good. They are loose and smooth and don't pop. I will give a better review after some more testing later.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone here know how to polish a cube?


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 9, 2010)

LarsN said:


> I have recieved Haiyan memory cubes to give for the winner of Danish Open 2010. The podium placers will recieve Haiyan memory cubes which have been polished by Haiyan himself. And I have recieve more unassembled Haiyan memory cubes to give for winners of other events, these are in fact what used to be called type A-V.
> 
> I have tested the polished cubes and they feel very good. They are loose and smooth and don't pop. I will give a better review after some more testing later.



Wouldn't it be more fun to spread them? Like one for best average, one for best 3x3 blind, and one for something else..


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am ordering one right now.
Edit: same problem as 4chan. A popup comes up that says "stock lack." Have 10 people already ordered?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I am ordering one right now.
> Edit: same problem as 4chan. A popup comes up that says "stock lack." Have 10 people already ordered?


There have two people buy 5 cubes. So I have to tell them one people only can buy one. I will add some cube to sale now.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 9, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Wouldn't it be more fun to spread them? Like one for best average, one for best 3x3 blind, and one for something else..



Good point, since they are BLD record cubes. I think it will be one for best 3x3 avg and one for best 3x3 BLD and possible one for the best dane in 3x3. I will give it some thought before I decide.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, the cubes given for the Chicago Open are actually being spread out. Some were given out in Chicago, some will be given out in Indiana, some were given to Dave Campbell (CanadianCubing) and I will use some for my next competition.


----------



## Crystl (Feb 9, 2010)

that's great ! I think I should have one


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you already buy it on popbuying, if so: what's its name on it?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

I had it in my cart without it telling me it was out of stock. Then I used incorrect login info, and when I went back, it was out of stock again.  I was almost the last person to order.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

"haiyan - memory"

sounds as if you were killed or something and this is the cube made for your memorial.


----------



## Micael (Feb 9, 2010)

Zip code here in Canada include letters and the form does not allow it. That just does not work for me because of this.


----------



## Meep (Feb 9, 2010)

Micael said:


> Zip code here in Canada include letters and the form does not allow it. That just does not work for me because of this.



On 9spuzzles that was like that, I put 11111 and just added a remark.

Despite it being $1, the shipping made it total around $18 =( So I ended up not getting it


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't load the page...
I wonder why...


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pietersmieters said:


> Can you already buy it on popbuying, if so: what's its name on it?





joey said:


> HaiYan cubes on popbuying now.
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302



^^


----------



## rookie (Feb 9, 2010)

yes! bought one at popbuying!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 9, 2010)

bought 2 at popbuying!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

Pietersmieters said:


> bought 2 at popbuying!




Thank you for your order.

But we can only ship the Haiyan cube to you until 2010 02 22 because of the Chinese new year.

Order Haiyan cube from Haiyan Zhuang and from popbuying are the same.Because popbuying is order from Mr.Zhuang ,they are the same.All geuine Haiyan cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm having trouble getting into http://www.cubehaiyan.com/. At first I got a message saying it took too long to respond, and now I get "Cannot find server".


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 9, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I'm having trouble getting into http://www.cubehaiyan.com/. At first I got a message saying it took too long to respond, and now I get "Cannot find server".



Same here.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Feb 10, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > bought 2 at popbuying!
> ...


 Does that mean you will not sell Haiyan cubes after the Chinese New Year??


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 10, 2010)

It means that anything ordered in the next few days won't be shipped because of a national holiday.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm excited.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 10, 2010)

老瓦，是不是两个月以后有新的甲五出来，呵呵就是打磨版的甲五吧？


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> 老瓦，是不是两个月以后有新的甲五出来，呵呵就是打磨版的甲五吧？


是的！磨具已经设计好了！


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

My cube just arrived!
I only paid shipping!

I LOVE IT!!!!!

THANK YOU HAIYAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> My cube just arrived!
> I only paid shipping!
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!
> ...



Now we need a video and journal post, asap.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

Errr, soon, but I have a life, and I'm going to hang out with this girl soon...
I sort of like her...

So ummmm, in this situation, I can't. D:


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'm going to hang out with this girl soon...
> I sort of like her...



Watching videos of Boxxy on YouTube doesn't count, Chris.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> girl



Gi-rl?


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > girl
> ...



No man, I think it's Gir-l.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I have a life



eh?


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

What is the difference between your cube and the regular 3x3x3? Wow, and man, blind fold world record holder!? Thats insane. Your the man. Im giving you a virtual high five.


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

What so unique about your cube? Don't take this offensively but it looks like a regular 3x3x3 cube?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> What so unique about your cube? Don't take this offensively but it looks like a regular 3x3x3 cube?



Different internal structure making it smoother,faster, and less prone to lock-ups.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> What so unique about your cube? Don't take this offensively but it looks like a regular 3x3x3 cube?



you can't see the pictures? it's obviously different...


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 16, 2010)

I cannot scroll down when I get to the page where you enter you phone number and address.

Firefox 3.6.

It works on IE8 However. 

Also, the shipping is too expensive. I can get a cube for $5 shipped from other websites.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Haiyan, so when do you predict the Type-A X will come out ?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 16, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I'm having trouble getting into http://www.cubehaiyan.com/. At first I got a message saying it took too long to respond, and now I get "Cannot find server".



Please visit it from http://cubehaiyan.com


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 16, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Please visit it from http://cubehaiyan.com



HaiYan, please attempt to place an order using Firefox 3.6. I think it is broken.
You cannot scroll down during order step 2.

This is a big issue for you, as 46.3% percent of people in the world use Firefox (Jan 2010).


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 16, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Please visit it from http://cubehaiyan.com
> ...



open the frame in a new tab/window. It'll work fine then.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 16, 2010)

So I got mine from popbuying...it's pretty damn good


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> So I got mine from popbuying...it's pretty damn good



How fast did that ship lol


----------



## Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Please visit it from http://cubehaiyan.com
> ...



Its just like the error with c4u... 
You have to use IE.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 17, 2010)

the memory cube is AMAZING!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> open the frame in a new tab/window. It'll work fine then.





Edward said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...




read the previous messages maybe?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > So I got mine from popbuying...it's pretty damn good
> ...


It shipped 6 hours after I ordered...would've been here sunday but no mail on sunday...would've been here yesterday then...but President's Day...so it got here today lol.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 17, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Please visit it from http://cubehaiyan.com
> ...



Thank you very much,I will try to make it fit for Firefox.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



How much did you pay? My popbuying order has been a long time


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Sherwood said:
> ...



Nothing lol.. They needed someone to test the cube for them...so Jack shipped it to me as a sample so that I could review it for him.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Nothing lol.. They needed someone to test the cube for them...so Jack shipped it to me as a sample so that I could review it for him.



wat


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing lol.. They needed someone to test the cube for them...so Jack shipped it to me as a sample so that I could review it for him.
> ...



Jack wanted someone to do a review of the Haiyan cube. He asked me in an email when I asked him a question about another order. I said that I would and a week and a half later, here we are.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

So lucky. D:


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...



I opened the page in a new window. I still cannot scroll down on the "Information" step of ordering.

Edit: I didn't see HaiYan's post. Thanks for your effort! We don't expect you to be a master of web design as well. :3


----------



## teller (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got my shipment...only took a few days via UPS to the Eastern U.S.

Not sure what to make of the Haiyan cube. Feels hollow...kinda funny. Locks up quite a bit. I think I might have to warm up to it.

But the Haiyan Memory! Haiyan, whatever you did to this cube, it's awesome right out of the box! Very smooth turning, corners well. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 19, 2010)

teller said:


> I just got my shipment...only took a few days via UPS to the Eastern U.S.
> 
> Not sure what to make of the Haiyan cube. Feels hollow...kinda funny. Locks up quite a bit. I think I might have to warm up to it.
> 
> But the Haiyan Memory! Haiyan, whatever you did to this cube, it's awesome right out of the box! Very smooth turning, corners well. Thank you, sir!


Wish you like the Haiyan-memory.It took me one hour to sanding only one cube.This cube is for the man who is sub12. I wish all the champion in every country have chance to use this cube.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 19, 2010)

4Chan said:


> So lucky. D:



Haiyan sponsores Estonian Open 2010 with regular Haiyan cubes and few memory cubes. We are SO lucky


----------



## teller (Feb 19, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my shipment...only took a few days via UPS to the Eastern U.S.
> ...




I may not be sub-12 yet, but I LOVE this cube, and it is an honor to use it as my primary.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 19, 2010)

It was like that earlier because there were too many people on the server you can get on now though.


----------

